# custom sound settings on pioneer package



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Eh, I've just tweaked the TMB values to get good sound. Never really bother with pre-set EQ settings.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I just set mine flat - Classical, IIRC.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

T6 m4 b1


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

thanks! Picking up my car today- will play with the settings on the way home ...


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

wow! The pioneer system isn't great- guess it's worth the $500 for the upgrade, but the high's suck! Think the subs are OK, think the woofers are OK as well (just been listening to FM/ XM radio)

Any quick fix for the high's? Can i replace my tweeters w/ Vifa BC25SC06-04 1"?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

20131pz69 said:


> wow! The pioneer system isn't great- guess it's worth the $500 for the upgrade, but the high's suck! Think the subs are OK, think the woofers are OK as well (just been listening to FM/ XM radio)
> 
> Any quick fix for the high's? Can i replace my tweeters w/ Vifa BC25SC06-04 1"?


I think the Pioneer system is phenomenal. I think I have my settings at 8-6-4, or something other.

I wouldn't judge the sound based on 'radio,' get a CD with atleast 192-bitrate quality, then try again. You'll be surprised.


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

I second that taurus, This is one of the better sounding factory audio sustem ive heard. The highs are bright without hurting my ears. My wifes last car was an STS platinum with bose premium audio and it sounded flat. When you say it stinks, at what volume levels are you listening to it at? The stereo will automatically cut highs and lows as u crank it up in an effort to prevent clipping. So yea u crank that knob right to the pin then it will sound crappy.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i love mine, best factory stereo ive had, will maybe replace door speakers for something with more quality cause factory speakers are made with the cheapest materials


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> i love mine, best factory stereo ive had, will maybe replace door speakers for something with more quality cause factory speakers are made with the cheapest materials


Just remember they use cheap materials because they are efficient and require much less power wattage. so if you replace them with speakers that are less efficient(better quality and higher power rating) you will lose sound volume and quality. They will need to be amplified to be better than stock.
(NOTE: only saying this because you didnt say anything about adding a amp)


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Personally I think the pioneer system is great for a factory system, I don't feel the need to change it at all (a first). Also I set my equalizer to boobs. Boobs always sound good.


----------



## imcworth (Nov 20, 2012)

I have the Pioneer system and it sounds great!! I have stock system 

2 X Tweeters in Windshield Pillars (1 inch)
2 X Mid Range Speakers in Front Doors (6.5 Inch)
2 X Full Range Speakers in Rear Doors (6.5 Inch)
2 X Subs in Rear Deck (6X9 Inch)
1 X Mid Range Speaker in Top of Dash (eliminates additional storage bin, 3.5 Inch


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

204cruze said:


> I second that taurus, This is one of the better sounding factory audio sustem ive heard. The highs are bright without hurting my ears. My wifes last car was an STS platinum with bose premium audio and it sounded flat. When you say it stinks, at what volume levels are you listening to it at? The stereo will automatically cut highs and lows as u crank it up in an effort to prevent clipping. So yea u crank that knob right to the pin then it will sound crappy.


not that high around 15- 18


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I think the Pioneer system is phenomenal. I think I have my settings at 8-6-4, or something other.
> 
> I wouldn't judge the sound based on 'radio,' get a CD with atleast 192-bitrate quality, then try again. You'll be surprised.


will try a good CD ..


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

My only real complaint about the Pioneer system is that the mid seems to cause distortion from the rear deck woofers if it's up too high. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

